
What cool personal project you worked on and that got you a job? - happppy
I am trying to transition from web development to mobile application development and I think flutter is the future. So I am learning flutter and made a small savings app, where user will set a goal for a year and will update how much money he has saved. App will show you your goal. A pretty graph etc.
======
CallidaVorhis
Have you deployed your app to production yet and is it
downloadable/purchasable from the App store or play store? Companies love
hearing about live applications and how you've maintained them to meet client
needs or responded to a production level bug fast. That will also give you
metrics to show off more than just here are a few play apps that I made and
have sitting in localhost.

Also it will show future interviewers that you know how to deploy a Cordova
app which will raise your marketability even more; at least from what I've
heard deploying to Apple is a pain in the butt. More so than to Google since
that's the wild west.

